# How much ESO/FO do you use per pound of soap?



## soaptrotter (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello, I am am hoping someone can answer my question.  Is there a 'standard' or 'general' ratio most soapers use for  the amount of ESO and/or FO per pound of soap?

Information online and in books says to put 1oz of ESO or FO per pound of soap. SOAPQUEEN- recommends .7 to 1oz per pound,  However I have found this to be way too much, in M&P, and using that ratio isnt always enough in CP soap.

My question relates to CP soap, how much ESO and/or FO do you use per pound of soap?


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 13, 2012)

In 1kg of fats with 38% water discount I use 25ml FO's.
This works fine for me although some FO's are stronger or heavier then others, the fresh-types. In those cases I use a bit less.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 13, 2012)

*Just remember: Essential Oils are NOT just fragrance or perfume. They are the actual essence of the herb or plant they come from, and if that herb/plant has medicinal properties, and most do, then that essential oil will have a concentration of that medicinal property. Some are contraindicated in children, pregnancy, epilepsy, high blood pressure, and other medical conditions...so please do your best to educate yourself on their properties and usages before using them in any product that comes in contact with the skin.*

Some Essential Oils can be quite irritating to the skin, so you should really educate yourself on their usage if you decide to use them. Essential Oils are more than just fragrance...many have medicinal properties than can interfere with medicines and medical conditions. Some common well known irritants include Clove, Cinnamon, and Peppermint. Some people are sensitive to Citrus oils. You can still use them in soap, just at a lower ratio. For most essential oils, I use 1 oz (by weight) per pound of base oils, which is a 6.25% rate. Some people would think that rate is too high, but in my experiences with safe essential oils, it works fine in CP soap. I however would NEVER use that much in a leave-on product and would keep it UNDER 3%. So for a 4 pound soap batch, I use 4 oz TOTAL essential oils. Many soapers use 0.7 oz essential oil per pound of soap. If I'm using an oil that can be irritating, I only use it at a rate of 0.25 - 0.5 oz per pound of oils, which is a 1.5% - 3% rate. It really depends on which EO you are using.

MP soap requires much less FO or EO as there is no saponification that needs to occur, which destroys some of the volatile constituents of essential oils.

If you find that the maximum usage rate of an EO is not strongly scented enough, either you need to create a blend with anchoring (base note) essential oils, or you need to switch to a FO. Using too much EO can be irritating and render your soap unsafe for use on the skin.


----------



## soaptrotter (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you Sanguine and  Alchemy&Ashes for the responses.  

 Alchemy&Ashes- so far I have only used a few Essential Oils and do plan to use others in the future, that's a great idea researching the medicinal values of each and their usage, I love doing research so it will actually be fun.  I have done some reading about the ones that more commonly can cause skin irritation, I looked into it when I made Grapefruit & Spearmint CP soap, so I used very little ES, and I find the scent just wasn't  strong enough, which is why I'm trying to determine a good ratio for my soap. I have used varying ratios including 1/4 oz of each ES per pound for a combined 1/2 oz ES per pound Oil.

I have also used ES Orange and ES Patchouli at a combined 3/4 oz ES per pound, still not strong enough,  and  ES Vanilla and  ES Orange at a combined 1oz per pound, and find the Vanilla fine, but the orange isnt strong enough, its ok right after unmolding and cutting, but then after curing 4 weeks, the orange seems to fade.  I sampled some in the shower, hoping getting the bar wet would release more of the orange but finding it just not strong enough for my liking. Maybe I need to bump up the orange content and less of the ES Im combining it with, perhaps (20ml orange and 10ml of Vanilla or Patchouli) per pound oil.  I am wondering perhaps, I may need to try another distributor for ES Orange and see if I get better results.  I have already had a tainted bottle of FO Watermelon sent to me, nasty chemical-alcohol smell (my sister said its likely too old).
I am now wondering if the orange ES I am using may be an old product, maybe that's why its so weak?


----------



## soaptrotter (Nov 13, 2012)

Alchemy&Ashes - Is Orange an anchor note?
Thank you.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 13, 2012)

Citrus essential oils are prone to fading.  If you can find folded oils (5x or 10x) they will stick better.  My normal EO strength for most blends is 3-4% of oil weight.  If it's a predominantly citrus blend, then I up it to 6%.  You can improve citrus EO staying power by using some litsea cubeba and/or anchoring with a base note EO like patchouli or vetiver.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Nov 13, 2012)

soaptrotter said:
			
		

> Alchemy&Ashes - Is Orange an anchor note?
> Thank you.


Nope. Orange is actually one of the more volatile citrus oils and so dissipates quickly. I have anchored Orange EO with Patchouli, Cedarwood, Peru Balsam, and Amyris. Litsea has a strong Lemongrass scent and can overpower some other EOs, so go lightly.

Are you saying the scent isn't strong enough after cure or right fom the onset? You may just prefer your soaps strongly scented, and if scent is your main factor, you may be better off with a quality FO. Are you sure your EOs are undiluted and pure? Where did you purchase them? I've seen some sold as "essence oils" and were either hydrosols (water based) or diluted EOs in a carrier oil base. Either of those two wouldn't hold scent in CP.


----------



## soaptrotter (Nov 14, 2012)

thanks judymoody, Im going to order some 5 fold orange, it sounds like that's the intensity Im looking for!


----------



## soaptrotter (Nov 15, 2012)

Alchemy&Ashes - The scent seems fine out of the bottle and while soapmaking, but after its unmolded and cut, then left to cure for 4 weeks the smell of orange is almost gone.  Since I have learned on here that orange fades, I will try the Orange 5 fold, as it may give me the strong orange I prefer, or yes go to a FO.  

-sent private message-


----------

